
Ask HN: Too late for mining cryptocurrencies? - mamcx
Mining BTC is out of the league of a individual, but I wonder among the good alternatives (That I don&#x27;t know now which are, look like cryptocurrencies are create more faster than profits) if exist still a chance for mining them and generate some side profits.
======
wmf
[https://whattomine.com/](https://whattomine.com/)

[http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency](http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency)

~~~
mamcx
I don't know how understand this charts. Also are so many alt-coins that is
hard to understand which one are better to chose.

~~~
wmf
Basically today it's ZCash.

